# need new speakers budget 3500



## AmpleNM (Dec 22, 2013)

need new speakers for music+movies 
budget strictly 3500
no preferences


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 22, 2013)

Go for Creative Inspire T3300 2.1 Channel Multimedia Speakers at Rs 3390 .


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 23, 2013)

found this F&D A521 2.1 Multimedia Speake 5500W With USB & MMC - Buy Online @ Rs.3205/- | Snapdeal.com
please advise


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 23, 2013)

Bo, F&D A521 2.1 Channel Multimedia Speakers is also good and it is cheaper on Flipkart here : F&D A521 2.1 Channel Multimedia Speakers @ Flipkart for Rs 2890 .


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 31, 2013)

now its time to buy
dont want to regret this 
please help me to decide A521 OR T3300


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Logitech Z320 2.1 speakers is best in this price range.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Logitech Z320 2.1 speakers is best in this price range.




its Logitech Z320 *2.0* speakers No sub woofer. Go for A521 much better rating Better performance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Logitech Z323 2.1 Speakers.
(360 degree sound,gaming compatible)


----------



## ashwani1785 (Jan 11, 2014)

Creative e2600 speaker Specification
Power : 60 watts
Satellite Power : 6 watts RMS per
satellite (2 satellites)
Subwoofer Power : 19 watts RMS
Frequency Response : 38Hz ~
20KHz
Signal-to-Noise Ratio (SNR) :
75dB
Power Adaptor & Power Source :
12V ac, 4.2A
Dimensions (H x W x D)
Satellites : 162 x 103 x 55
Subwoofer : 220 x 220 x 248
Subwoofer Enclosure Material :
Wood (Black)

sound quialty is super
price in nehruplace delhi is around 2700-2900


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 31, 2014)

i bought a521 at 2890 but returned them 2-3 days  back. I'm planning to get new ones in return of them. Please advise me 
I've shortlisted some speakers fitting my budget of Rs.3200
F&d A555U
Edifier X600
creative t3130
Zebronics SW3200RUCF Multimedia Speakers - Zebronics: Flipkart.com


----------



## Minion (Feb 4, 2014)

You may try these 
UMAX Boombastic USP 3800 4.1 Multimedia Speaker
(4.1 Channel) for 2.4k it is a very good deal.
or 
get logitech Z313 for 2.5k.


----------

